# New pasta products



## linicx (May 14, 2009)

Kroger's is a US grocer that owns Kroger, Food 4 Less, Ralph's, Dillon's and other stores coast to coast. I've used their low-sodium, cholesterol free, pasta style noodles for years. I recenly discovered Kroger's expanded this product line to include Rotinis and Angel Hair. 

I live in the heart of hte mid-west. What I learned about specialty products is that while XYZ product may pass the "Will ir play in Peoria?" test, it may be several years, or possibly not at all. before XYZ ever makes it to a shelf in a non-competing rural gricery tore.


----------



## Constance (May 14, 2009)

We don't have a Krogers in our town, but there is one 7 miles down the road, in a town even smaller than ours, and it's surprising all the cool stuff I can find there.
Then, if I go about 25 miles further down the road, there's a much larger Krogers that serves a multi-ethnic community, and they have a really great selection.

I live in the heartland too, about right smack dab in the middle. Google Benton, Il, and check it out. 
Actually, I live on the other side of the interstate, in the tiny village of West City, population 700.


----------



## linicx (May 14, 2009)

I'm about 50 N of Sprinfield. The four cloest Kroger's are between 35 and 50 miles on way.  The salt-free cholesterol free are very important in our home due to dietary restrictions. I've been a Kroger shopper for 60 years. I was devistated when they stopped carrying a whipped chream cheese with fresh diced veggies they bought from Wi. I think it is the worst corporate decision they made in years. Kroger doesn't add potassium to the Kroger brand skim milk either..It is something else that has to be watched, I've had a terrible time with bad INR tests. 

There are a couple of items Kroger has that are hard to find in this area. One of the Kraft Salmon Cream Cheese and ther Breton original crackers. I like crackers and I've eaten them from Mexico to Canada and most imports.. The one thing I can say about the Breton cracker is it makes every thing taste better.


----------



## fizzlebottom (May 15, 2009)

I live in Lawrence, KS and we have 4 Dillons. My hubby is working part-time in the meat department of one while he finishes up his degree so I get the employee discount. 

One of the stores recently doubled in size and is so gorgeous. One huge section of it is now devoted to healthy food. There's even a sitting area where you can eat that has couches and tv's. Heaven!


----------



## linicx (May 15, 2009)

They have Dillon's in Joplin and Springfield, MO. I could find some Kroger products in that area, but very few.  I could find the crackers but never the cheeses I liked. I went to IL four times a year and brought it back. It is amazing how much of my money Dillon lost over 20 years.


----------



## Claire (May 19, 2009)

linicx, I get some of what you are saying.  People on TV and elsewhere are often saying, "you can get this anywhere, at your local grocery store."  Huh?  I know that many think of places where some of us live as "the fly-over states".  Even though where I live is a tourist destination for the Midwest, when I first moved here I couldn't buy a lot of products that I thought were pretty much in common use.  It has gotten a lot better, and I do have friends in Chicago who can get me anything I want.  But for some reason, many think that I live in Chicago.  Not even close.  Like I want to drive a 7-hour round trip to buy groceries?  Luckily, a lot of people do vacation here, so we have a decent selection of foods these days, but it wasn't so when I first moved here and couldn't even find rice (except for Rice-a-Roni).


----------



## linicx (May 19, 2009)

I don't care what anyone says, is hard to get the items you see on TV in a rural grocery store. I cannot buy leek or bok choy or lox pr fresh fish without driving 50 miles. And I do have to drive 175 miles to St. Louis for products I must have.


----------

